# WW 2 Navy Album



## Wildr1 (May 17, 2018)

I picked up at auction an album from the estate of a navy man who was stationed on 2 different aircraft carriers. There were action shots from aboard the carriers ( USS_Saipan(CVL-48) and (CV4-1 USS RANGER) and something quiet unusual, photos from an air station I believe right after the war. this is the start of the Navy Album.






F4U Corsair













F6F Hellcat

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 17, 2018)

Good find. I wonder how many of these treasures end up in landfill.


----------



## VBF-13 (May 17, 2018)

Excellent. Who knows what the fate of these historic pictures would have been had you not been in the right place at the right time?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2018)

Only 2 wing guns on that hellcat?


----------



## Wildr1 (May 17, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (May 18, 2018)

Aboard the USS Ranger

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2018)




----------



## C.Warren (May 18, 2018)

Thanks Wildr1, 
They took off over the sea, single engine and then fought! So many risks. I feel truly humbled.
Again thanks.


----------



## Wildr1 (May 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 20, 2018)

Now for some interesting images from obviously a NAS

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Glider (May 24, 2018)

An RAF Invader? I didn't know we had any


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2018)

A very interesting shot of the Invader. As far as I know, only one (possibly two) was received by the RAF for evaluation purposes.


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (May 24, 2018)

Very nice shots. Regarding the Invader, would one figure that Mosquito sized markings could be used?



Crimea_River said:


> Good find. I wonder how many of these treasures end up in landfill.



Andy, my dad ran the municipality incinerator and the odd person would give him uniforms, helmets, badges etc.(long since gone) so you imagine what went in undetected when people cleaned out deceased relatives attics and garages. My brother found King George $50s and $100s rolled up in an old 10 gallon oil can totalling just over $14,000

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 5, 2018)

F7F tigercat






F4U Corsair




PB4Y

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2018)

Love it. Great pictures!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2018)

Man, these are awesome!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2018)

Sweet shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## daveT (Jun 13, 2018)

The USS_Saipan (CVL-48) Commissioned eleven months after the close of World War II, Saipan trained student pilots out of Pensacola, Florida from September 1946 to April 1947 when, reassigned to Norfolk, Virginia as homeport, she departed the Gulf of Mexico; participated in exercises in the Caribbean.

The USS Ranger spent most of World War II in the Atlantic Ocean _Ranger_ saw combat in that theatre and provided air support for Operation _Torch_. In October 1943, she fought in Operation _Leader_, air attacks on German shipping off Norway. The ship was sold for scrap in 1947

I looked up the PBM coded RP, it was based at Banana River Florida.
The NAS photos look like Florida. 

*So the guy was: Post War-about 1947-1949, East Coast carrier, spent time in Florida-NAS Banana River*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## airb (Jun 14, 2018)

Thank you for sharing those great pics with us


----------



## Juanita (Jun 14, 2018)

They're wonderful photos.
Just out of interest, can you read the serial number of the PB4Y-1 (E 52) in the original photo?

Juanita


----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 23, 2018)

E-52 the quality of the photo was not good so it is fuzzy.


----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2018)

Outstanding


----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 7, 2019)

View attachment 548290


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2019)




----------

